# I primi 1000 anche per raffavita



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulazioni anche a te per questo primo traguardo, prosegui così!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, raffavita!  È un piacere averti qui con noi!  Grazie del tutto il tuo aiuto!

Elisabetta


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti!_


----------



## lsp

Congratulations and thanks!


----------



## Lello4ever

Complimentoni, mille di questi sbirri!!


----------



## irene.acler

*Complimenti!! *


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Raffa,
wondering who is going to be "flattened" next!!
Siberia


----------



## MünchnerFax

Un brindisi anche per te.
_Prost!_


----------



## Saoul

Ebbrava, la Raffa! 

Congratulazioni per i tuoi primi 1000. 
MF, la smetti di bere?


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni anche da me, Raffa!


----------



## valy822

*Congratulazioni!!!!!*


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSRAFFA !*​


----------



## k_georgiadis

*Congratulations Raffa!!!! *

*It is a pleasure to have you on the Forum!*


----------



## raffavita

Grazie mille a tutti, ragazzi!
Che bella sorpresa, accidenti.
Siete stati tutti un enorme aiuto e...
mi sa che lo sarete ancora per molto
Non vi libererete facilmente di me...
Un mega abbraccio virtuale a tutti
Raffa


----------

